# Per Batch Installation steuern



## Cine (14. Oktober 2005)

Hiho,

 Ich hab eine Batch die Ruft ein Installationsprogramm auf.  
 Dieses rennt nun auch fleißig los. Nun möchte ich aber,  dass der User werder ok noch weiter klicken muss.   

 Wie kann man unteranderem Häkchen setzten rausnehmen, Button drücken und Pfade automatisch setzen.?  

 Gibt es irgenwo für sowas brauchbare Tutorials? Hab noch keine gefunden, weil hab weder ne Ahnung von Befehlen dafür noch von der Syntax.


----------



## Amun69 (14. Oktober 2005)

Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter:
Silent Installation

mfg


----------



## Cine (14. Oktober 2005)

hm kapiere ich noch nicht wirklich was die da wollen bzw. finde nicht so gnaz was ich suche. Liegt wahrscheinlich drann, dass ich nicht weiß wo nach ich suchen muss. :suspekt:


----------

